# Stuffed Griff Loaf



## Brian in Maine (Nov 11, 2006)

Today I made Griff Loaf stuffed with extra sharp cheddar cheese, and bacon.  I also added sauteed red bell pepper.  I used hickory chunks, and Jack Daniesl chips for the smoke.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/img]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Brian


----------



## Brian in Maine (Nov 11, 2006)

What am I doing wrong?  I tried to resize the pictures, but it didn't work.  Brian


----------



## wittdog (Nov 12, 2006)

Food looks good..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 12, 2006)

Food looks great Brian. Did you roll that meat loaf up to get the cheese like that?


----------



## Brian in Maine (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes I lined a cookie sheet with wax paper, then patted the meat out by hand then covered with another sheet of wax paper and rolled with a rolling pin.  The bottom sheet of paper can be lifted to make it easy to roll up the meat. I messed around all night at photo bucket trying to re size.  At first they were huge.  Brian


----------



## Finney (Nov 12, 2006)

First off... Food looks GREAT.

As for the picture thing.  Use either ImageShack or the one that Bill TGG has people using now (Chris scratches head)... they have links after you upload that you just copy to the forum that post a "thumbnail" pic.  When you select the "thumbnail" it takes you to the site with the fullsized picture.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow, that looks fantastic.  Like the new twist on the meat loaf.  Here is a picture posting site I use.

http://www.pictiger.com/


----------



## WalterSC (Nov 12, 2006)

Brian in Maine said:
			
		

> Today I made Griff Loaf stuffed with extra sharp cheddar cheese, and bacon.  I also added sauteed red bell pepper.  I used hickory chunks, and Jack Daniesl chips for the smoke.
> 
> Brian that looks great , a job well done!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Suffed Griff loaf, now that sounds good  
Good job!


----------



## allie (Nov 12, 2006)

That meatloaf looks awesome!


----------



## BigGQ (Nov 12, 2006)

Yum Yum, Eat'em Up!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice lookin loaf Brian, pics look great!


----------



## Griff (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow. Looks good. When I stuff anything with cheese it always cooks (leaks) out. How did you keep it inside?

Griff


----------



## Brian in Maine (Nov 12, 2006)

First off Griff I've been rolling my own meat loafs for years, but my wife couldn't believe how good  your meat loaf is stuffed.  I have found that leaving about a 1/2 inch of meat with no stuffing at one end , and along the sides lets me "smoosch" (patented technical term)   them together used roughly 1/2 pound of both the cheese and bacon in each loaf.  The bacon is cooked first. and laid across the with of the cookie sheet so that there is bacon in every slice.
Thanks guys for all the positive remarks, and thanks Bill for the link.  I'll give it a try.  Brian


----------

